# 2010 Hunting bow reviews?



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

we are doing them, we both have a lot of things on both our plates right now.


:darkbeer:
Jon


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I just recieved my Nemesis. Wow I can't believe how awesome this bow is.. My vote goes for this bow.. A keeper for sure..


----------

